

Building a Space Elevator in 7 Years? - cwan
http://lifeboat.com/blog/2010/05/space-elevator-in-7

======
waivej
Astronomy Cast had a nice show about space elevators. It seems that there are
some serious problems. I think this is the right link:

[http://www.astronomycast.com/space-flight/ep-144-space-
eleva...](http://www.astronomycast.com/space-flight/ep-144-space-elevators/)

Click here for the mp3:
[http://media.libsyn.com/media/astronomycast/AstroCast-090629...](http://media.libsyn.com/media/astronomycast/AstroCast-090629.mp3)

